# Abbreviation on the Tags



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 16, 2015)

This is not paphiopedilum specific and I wasn't sure where to post, but I'm here.

So the yellow tags, are they all from Hawaii??
and which vendor uses JF??
I understand NN is for Newmans Orchids.
Other yellow tag would spell out the entire business name which is nice, like Kalapana Tropical orchids.

What about some white tags?
I know orchid inn is OIN, duh! 
I have seen PA. Who is that? Australian vendor I have read somewhere before, but not sure.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 17, 2015)

I just set out a bunch of flasks from Ching Hua and all the crosses had the "PA" prefix.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 18, 2015)

JF = James Fang of Hilo Orchid Farm in Hawaii. They do a lot of their own breeding, while I believe Newmans is primarily just a wholesaler but I may be incorrect on the Newmans part.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks, Scott!
I swear that I have read somewhere that plants with PA tag come from Australia, but I guess not. 

Thanks, Bob!
That makes a lot of sense now. 
Shops where I bought those paphs told me they are out of the Big Island, so I knew they were from Hilo, but never knew what JF stood for.

By the way, I know they register many paphs and name them with Hilo or HOF.
I believe you that they do lots of their own breeding, but do you know if they also buy lots of flasks from Taiwan, grow them out and sell?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 18, 2015)

James does a lot of his own breeding but they do also sell a limited number of paphs from other breeders from Taiwan and once even so a few from the Orchid Zone. Pottery Chief would be the one to ask, but I recall I.C. being on some tags for In Charm. Truth be told I don't know all the tag abbreviations as to where they came from. CY, YJ and HS are a couple other ones that I can think of that they grow out and sell. I haven't seen there list lately as I haven't been buying.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2015)

Scott Ware said:


> I just set out a bunch of flasks from Ching Hua and all the crosses had the "PA" prefix.



Indeed, I found one paph with a tag starting with PA, and it says it is Ching Hua at the very end of the cross name.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> James does a lot of his own breeding but they do also sell a limited number of paphs from other breeders from Taiwan and once even so a few from the Orchid Zone. Pottery Chief would be the one to ask, but I recall I.C. being on some tags for In Charm. Truth be told I don't know all the tag abbreviations as to where they came from. CY, YJ and HS are a couple other ones that I can think of that they grow out and sell. I haven't seen there list lately as I haven't been buying.



Thank you.
I think vast majority of my paphs bought as potted flowering plants at flower shops here are from Hilo.


----------

